# Update 461 visa



## chlulu (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new to the forum. I have applied for the 461 Visa in July 2017 onshore and still waiting. Haven't heard anything from immigration so far other than my bridging visa having been granted. Not even a case officer assigned. 
Has anybody heard anything that lodged around the same time?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chlulu said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum. I have applied for the 461 Visa in July 2017 onshore and still waiting. Haven't heard anything from immigration so far other than my bridging visa having been granted. Not even a case officer assigned.
> Has anybody heard anything that lodged around the same time?


People waiting from feb 2017 haven't heard anything.. i am also waiting since april 2017. They are not touching any onshore application yet.


----------



## chlulu (Jul 15, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> People waiting from feb 2017 haven't heard anything.. i am also waiting since april 2017. They are not touching any onshore application yet.


Oh wow, april 2017 and still haven't heard anything, did you at least have a case officer assigned? You should be able to get info soon since you are at 15 months now, right?


----------



## rwihongi (Jan 19, 2018)

chlulu said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum. I have applied for the 461 Visa in July 2017 onshore and still waiting. Haven't heard anything from immigration so far other than my bridging visa having been granted. Not even a case officer assigned.
> Has anybody heard anything that lodged around the same time?


Applied May 2017 Sydney and still haven't heard from them I'm on a bridging visa also. really hoping to hear from them soon.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chlulu said:


> Oh wow, april 2017 and still haven't heard anything, did you at least have a case officer assigned? You should be able to get info soon since you are at 15 months now, right?


I applied offshore in new delhi. Case officer asked medical, health insurance and phone interview. Haven't heard after October 2017. Tried to contact CO on her email but automatic reply received 'she is currently on long leave '. Waiting for outcome now. Even my medical,pcc and health insurance already expired.. don't know how they working.. 
but onshore applicants still waiting more than 15 months without any communication.


----------



## chlulu (Jul 15, 2018)

They just changed the processing times, it's now 75% of applications within 12 months and 90% applications 17 months. 
I can't believe it has increased again and nobody tells you any updates. 
Has anybody considered to remove the no work condition of the bridging visa?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chlulu said:


> They just changed the processing times, it's now 75% of applications within 12 months and 90% applications 17 months.
> I can't believe it has increased again and nobody tells you any updates.
> Has anybody considered to remove the no work condition of the bridging visa?


i read on other forum where a guy on bridging visa successfully lifted up no work condition. You need to demonstrate financial hardship.. he said it's easy to lift up on BVA.. he filled form 1005 and it took only 4 days to lift.


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sent my application in last week to Sydney. Can't believe the processing times are so long!

Question for everyone, how updated do you need to keep your application. My current visa (and my bridging visa) have work restrictions that mean I can only work for a company 6 months at a time. Do I need to update my application every 6 months then? Bit frustrating that I have to keep doing that when it's not even being looked at.


----------



## chlulu (Jul 15, 2018)

jakep88 said:


> Sent my application in last week to Sydney. Can't believe the processing times are so long!
> 
> Question for everyone, how updated do you need to keep your application. My current visa (and my bridging visa) have work restrictions that mean I can only work for a company 6 months at a time. Do I need to update my application every 6 months then? Bit frustrating that I have to keep doing that when it's not even being looked at.


You definitely have to keep updating your application every time, apparently they are quite strict if you don't inform them of any changes, there is a specific form you have to fill but this one you can actually send via email, if you pm me I can send you the doc and email address


----------



## jessiele (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder why it is taking that long?
On 2015, I got my 461 visa granted in 1 month. I applied 461 visa by myself on August and I received my 461 visa grant notification after my medical check in less than 4 weeks. I do wonder if you guys are going through migration agent?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

jessiele said:


> I wonder why it is taking that long?
> On 2015, I got my 461 visa granted in 1 month. I applied 461 visa by myself on August and I received my 461 visa grant notification after my medical check in less than 4 weeks. I do wonder if you guys are going through migration agent?


Reason for delay is the changed processing time globally. Now all embassies and immigration offices following global processing time.


----------



## jessiele (Apr 15, 2015)

manimehra22 said:


> Reason for delay is the changed processing time globally. Now all embassies and immigration offices following global processing time.


Interesting. When I applied visa 461 3 years ago, I am pretty sure there are still the same global processing time. I know someone who got his visa 461 granted in less than 3 months just recently. I guess it depends on their case then. Someone is lucky when others not.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

jessiele said:


> Interesting. When I applied visa 461 3 years ago, I am pretty sure there are still the same global processing time. I know someone who got his visa 461 granted in less than 3 months just recently. I guess it depends on their case then. Someone is lucky when others not.


Even in September 2016 one of my friend got his 461 in only 3 months from AHC New Delhi. That time onshore and offshore processing times was different.. 
it's depends on the case to case but mostly straight forward case with no complexity in this cases are also waiting from last 13-14-15 months.


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

I applied on 4th July 2017. I got notice of a bridging visa a few days later, other than that, still no word from them about processing, no case officer assigned. I keep emailing but they’re either giving generic replies or not replying at all.

In Oct 2017 I applied to lift the work ban. It went easier than expected. I sent 2 of my husband’s payslips and 2 grocery receipts. I also mentioned that I had school loans to repay, and that we just got married and we would like to start saving for our new life here. It was approved immediately. 

I sent my police clearance with my application in july last year. So now its expired. I haven’t left perth since I arrived, but I wonder if I’ll have to get a new police clearance since they expire after one year. I hope not because that is really not my fault, they are the ones who ask us to send all that when we apply (to speed up the process apparently, which is obviously not the case right now). 

Now I need to travel out of the country and am wondering if I need to give them a really good reason to leave, or whether they will approve any old holiday. Anyone know?


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

We've applied in August 2017 and in exactly the same situation.
About the travel, you just need to apply for a Bridging visa B that costs about 140 and no questions asked.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I also applied in July 2017, mine was a renewal. 
My first visa in 2013 was processed in two weeks, but I applied this time nine months before I needed to as I just wanted it done. 
I'm glad I did so as I'm still waiting - no news since my bridging visa came into effect earlier this year


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Could you give us any more info on the person who got their visa granted recently? Was it an onshore application


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

reason for delay is government policy changes, and job losses at processing centres


jessiele said:


> I wonder why it is taking that long?
> On 2015, I got my 461 visa granted in 1 month. I applied 461 visa by myself on August and I received my 461 visa grant notification after my medical check in less than 4 weeks. I do wonder if you guys are going through migration agent?


Reason for delay is the changed processing time globally. Now all embassies and immigration offices following global processing time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

rhmc said:


> We've applied in August 2017 and in exactly the same situation.
> About the travel, you just need to apply for a Bridging visa B that costs about 140 and no questions asked.


Is that bridging B for one-time travel or unlimited travels to anywhere, do you know? And does it have an expiry date that I have to travel within? Thanks!


----------



## fel (Jan 20, 2016)

chlulu said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum. I have applied for the 461 Visa in July 2017 onshore and still waiting. Haven't heard anything from immigration so far other than my bridging visa having been granted. Not even a case officer assigned.
> Has anybody heard anything that lodged around the same time?


Mine took quite long as well. Eventually, a case officer contacted me. Don't worry. You just have to wait.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

How long is quite long?



fel said:


> chlulu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I am new to the forum. I have applied for the 461 Visa in July 2017 onshore and still waiting. Haven't heard anything from immigration so far other than my bridging visa having been granted. Not even a case officer assigned.
> ...


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

jillkimberly said:


> Is that bridging B for one-time travel or unlimited travels to anywhere, do you know? And does it have an expiry date that I have to travel within? Thanks!


The form ask for trip details but they usually give 3 months period time


----------



## Sam131 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys,

does anyone have an update on how they are progressing with the 461 visa application? I am currently debating whether to submit onshore or offshore (London) and am keen to know how long the process is taking!

Thanks.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Sam131 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone have an update on how they are progressing with the 461 visa application? I am currently debating whether to submit onshore or offshore (London) and am keen to know how long the process is taking!
> 
> Thanks.


I applied in Sydney in June 2017 and still haven't heard a whisper! I'd say go with the place you'd be happy spending the most amount of time. If the thought of 2 years in London puts you off, come to Oz and apply. 
In saying that, i'd look at your working rights while you're on your bridging visa (or whichever visa you'll be one) as that can amke the decision for you


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Sam131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------

